# training with a hernia?



## 000 (Mar 21, 2007)

dont train hard? dont train at all?
 whats the deal.. the doc said its ok to go to the gym but he never said what to do...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

000 said:


> the doc said its ok to go to the gym but he never said what to do...



Why didn't you ask him?


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

First of all, what did you herniate?


----------

